# Indiana Accepts "First Church of Cannabis" Registration



## AmateurAspirations (Apr 1, 2015)

I just saw this and thought it was pretty friggin cool.  I'm sure you've heard about the anti gay crap going on recently. Well Indiana just learned God works in mysterious ways lol!!
_the-daily.buzz/first-church-of-cannabis/?ts_pid=2_

*Indiana&#8217;s Anti-Gay &#8216;Religious Freedom&#8217; Act Opens The Door For The First Church Of Cannabis

Posted By Team Daily on 03/31/2015
*
 In a classic case of &#8220;unintended consequences,&#8221; the recently signed Religious Freedom Restoration Act (RFRA) in Indiana may have opened the door for the establishment of the First Church of Cannabis in the Hoosier State.

While Governor Mike Pence (R) was holding a signing ceremony for the bill allowing businesses and individuals to deny services to gays on religious grounds or values, paperwork for the First Church of Cannabis Inc. was being filed with the Secretary of State&#8217;s office, reports RTV6.

    Church founder Bill Levin announced on his Facebook page that the church&#8217;s registration has been approved, writing, &#8220;Status: Approved by Secretary of State of Indiana &#8211; &#8220;Congratulations your registration has been approved!&#8221; Now we begin to accomplish our goals of Love, Understanding, and Good Health.&#8221;

Levin is currently seeking $4.20 donations towards his non-profit church.

According to Indiana attorney and political commentator Abdul-Hakim Shabazz, Indiana legislators, in their haste to protect the religious values and practices of their constituents, may have unwittingly put the state in an awkward position with those who profess to smoke pot as a religious sacrament.

Shabazz pointed out that it is still illegal to smoke pot in Indiana, but wrote, &#8220;I would argue that under RFRA, as long as you can show that reefer is part of your religious practices, you got a pretty good shot of getting off scot-free.&#8221;

Noting that RFRA supporters say the bill &#8220;only spells out a test as to whether a government mandate would unduly burden a person&#8217;s faith and the government has to articulate a compelling interest for that rule and how it would be carried out in the least restrictive manner,&#8221; Shabazz contends the law may tie the state&#8217;s hands.

    &#8220;So, with that said, what &#8216;compelling interest&#8217; would the state of Indiana have to prohibit me from using marijuana as part of my religious practice?&#8221; he asked. &#8221; I would argue marijuana is less dangerous than alcohol and wine used in religious ceremonies. Marijuana isn&#8217;t any more &#8216;addictive&#8217; than alcohol and wine is used in some religious ceremonies. And marijuana isn&#8217;t any more of a &#8216;gateway&#8217; drug than the wine used in a religious ceremony will make you go out and buy hard liquor. (At least not on Sunday.)&#8221;

    Shabazz concluded, &#8220;I want a front row seat at the trial that we all know is going to happen when all this goes down.&#8221;


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

that law would create a new cannabis religion lol everyone will claim that they are practicing their new religion by smoking


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

LOVE IT! That is what they get.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

Homophobic Morons.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

:rofl: karma's a beyoch :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

I know wha would be even funnier. A GAY CANNABIS CHURCH,,,THAT WOUL REALLY PISS THEM OFF. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, a gay cannabis church that welcomes all minorities... that would get um WH. LOL


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

OH goodness I just spit my coffee on the screen :rofl:


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey I hope that my religious rituals don't upset you, here we go: :afroweed::joint::bong::vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon::bongin::ccc:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

I go to that same church zem. lol


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I will say a prayer for you all haha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

40 days and 40 nights of rain could really screw up a good Crop. Lol


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Weedhopper, your prayer took the longest lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, a gay cannabis church that welcomes all minorities... that would get um WH. LOL


 
Now THAT is a church that even I would join.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Even the atheists need a prayer now and then


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

Hallelujah :vap_bong__emoticon: hallelujah :smoke1::ccc:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hellelujah for you Zem, just kidding.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

I loved Stephen King's response to the new law:  "Indiana's Religious  Freedom Restoration act is gay discrimination, pure and simple. You can frost a dog turd, but it's still a dog turd."


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Weedhopper, your prayer took the longest lol.



Yesser,,im sure it did. Atheist aint liked to much around here where i live. All i can say is ,,,TOO BAD.Lol


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2015)

RepubliKKKans at their finest. The party of hate,  racism and bigotry.


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser,,im sure it did. Atheist aint liked to much around here where i live. All i can say is ,,,TOO BAD.Lol



I Live in a more progressive State and being an Atheist still gets you no love.  Don't care.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

It is ok to be an atheist ,just don't be an angry atheist.


----------



## Locked (Apr 1, 2015)

MR1 said:


> It is ok to be an atheist ,just don't be an angry atheist.



Angry no,... Militant yes.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Apr 1, 2015)

If those stodggy bastards attend mass at their newest church they might just get it...


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

> RepubliKKKans at their finest. The party of hate, racism and bigotry



 Sounds a little angry to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

Im an Atheist,,,not an Idiot,,i am not touching this deal,,,ill gets in trouble.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Weedhopper maybe we should all be in trouble, how many rules have been broken in this thread.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL....I was just wondering how much further I could let this go.  Let's try and not let this get into too much politics and religion.

However, HLs Repub remark had nothing to do with being atheist--it was a political thing.  So, I think he is an angry liberal, rather than an angry atheist (but one could be both).


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 2, 2015)

if I don't ingest thc, the devil will get me.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 2, 2015)

The First Church of Cannabis. The one and only church that I would consider walking through the door and joining.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 2, 2015)

I wonder if that will put Indiana on a fast track to legalization.

.. Or if Indiana will tear that bill up entirely to remove that church..


Could you imagine driving through Indiana and where you would normally see corn, you see loads of mj growing. Hehe


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2015)

that would be awesome Schoolboy... no gmo'd corn, just beautiful cannabis growing all around our new church.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Could be part of the plan, after all God made cannabis, so why not not have some more people join wether they smoke it or not . It is a good thing. Jesus loves everyone, he will accept everyone.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll join if we can stop using the names God and Jesus and get back to :smoke1:
some other group keep saying those names and I don't need to be associated with them, just :bong:


An it harm none, do what ye will
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Joe, you are free to click on the thread if you want or not, you know the subject matter, I did not start the thread but I will keep it fair and balanced.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 2, 2015)

but just don't argue over the jesus part.
god is supreme, but giving god a 'name' always ends up in arguments.
leave it at god. doesn't mean im a scientologist.
but science can get us to mars, faith alone can't. and it wont cure many diseases.


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2015)

I just worry that this might happen to mj... 

View attachment 1248.jpg


----------



## Locked (Apr 2, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Could be part of the plan, after all God made cannabis, so why not not have some more people join wether they smoke it or not . It is a good thing. Jesus loves everyone, he will accept everyone.



Oh really?  Which one of the 1600 + gods made it?  Geez,  what am saying... Of course it has to be the god you worship.  Why don't we leave god, Jesus and religion out of this thread and keep it to the church of cannabis. This way no one gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Apr 2, 2015)

This was meant to be about how a crafty stoner found a way to fight the system. 
 The phrase "God works in mysterious ways" was a pun. 
 Lets just all calm down and :joint:
 Can we also heed the warning of THG?
 Thanks for steppin in MR1.


----------



## 64yoda (Apr 2, 2015)

MR1 said:


> It is ok to be an atheist ,just don't be an angry atheist.



I think it's okay to believe in anything or not believe in anything, just as long as it doesn't do intentional harm to others. Then again, some would argue that unintentional harm seems quite intentional.

Seems to me George Carlin was right. Raise your kids right, but also raise them to question EVERYTHING. IMO, it's the only way for self-discovery and figuring out the nature of the human experience being that we all want one thing...happiness.

Majorly edited when I read this:



MR1 said:


> Weedhopper maybe we should all be in trouble, how many rules have been broken in this thread.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> that would be awesome Schoolboy... no gmo'd corn, just beautiful cannabis growing all around our new church.


That would be fantastic. [emoji38]


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 2, 2015)

zem said:


> I just worry that this might happen to mj...


Even if it did, it wouldn't mean you'd have to buy. You continue "growing" about your business


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2015)

schoolboy420 said:


> Even if it did, it wouldn't mean you'd have to buy. You continue "growing" about your business



what i worry about is that corporations who use like radioactive pesticides turn weed into a carcinogen and then the anti-legalization crowd will say that weed is harmful when really it's the pesticides that are harmful


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2015)

There is that zem!


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 2, 2015)

zem said:


> what i worry about is that corporations who use like radioactive pesticides turn weed into a carcinogen and then the anti-legalization crowd will say that weed is harmful when really it's the pesticides that are harmful


True that


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2015)

> Oh really? Which one of the 1600 + gods made it? Geez, what am saying... Of course it has to be the god you worship. Why don't we leave god, Jesus and religion out of this thread and keep it to the church of cannabis. This way no one gets their feelings hurt


.

Yes Please,,Im  getting Ill. These GODS  MUST BE TO BUSY with Football,,,,, to help little children dying in fires,,starvation,,or being Molested by God Fearing Priest..or getting blown to pieces in Religious Wars.


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

cannabis church is more unifying :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to be in the chior, Hamster, you want to do the guitar?  Come on peeps we need to get this church of cannabis going. I think THG should be the pastor. Absolutely zem, this is the most inclusive church of it's kind.

Our robes can have big indica leaves on them... Smoke some more pot, you will see the vision.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2015)

Yesser,,me thinks your right Rose. Lets getter done.
The only thing that gets passed around in this Church is a Joint or Bong. Lol


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

can they not pass chips and nachos too?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2015)

I sure hope so Zem.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, if there is a collection plate it would have to be cannabis related. Like you take out edibles or something?.Yes, chips and nachos and guac.

I also want the choir to really rock out.


----------



## zem (Apr 3, 2015)

now that is a ceremony  prayers with bongs and joints then feasting while the munchies kicks in


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2015)

THE TEN COMMANDMENTS

#1. You shall Smoke Cannabis,,and only Cannabis.
#2. You shall not use the name of Cannabis in vain.
#3. Remember to keep holy the Cannabis Day.
#4. Honor your Father and Mothers Stash
#5. Ye shall not Bogart that joint
#6. Ye shall not be a Snitch
#7. Ye shll not steal Weed
#8. Ye shall not be lying bastage
#9. Leave your neighbors Weed alone 
#10. Smoke another Joint or Bowl
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

Perfect, you came up with those so fast, quite impressed there, mr wh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2015)

I  PREACHED for 7 Yrs. I Know the Bible. Thats why im an Atheist.  Lol

:48:


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I want to be in the chior, Hamster, you want to do the guitar?  Come on peeps we need to get this church of cannabis going. I think THG should be the pastor. Absolutely zem, this is the most inclusive church of it's kind.
> 
> Our robes can have big indica leaves on them... Smoke some more pot, you will see the vision.



I would love to play guitar...or bass.


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I  PREACHED for 7 Yrs. I Know the Bible. Thats why im an Atheist.  Lol
> 
> :48:



Yeah it's amazing what 8 years of catholic School did to a inquisitive young mind.  Pushed me towards Science and Facts and Truths.  Honestly I am tired of being a quiet Atheist.  It's a crime that there are elected offices in this Country.  I can get behind a church of Cannabis though.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 3, 2015)

#9. Leave your neighbors Weed alone

Cool but can we smoke-up with his wife while he's @ work?

(or his male servant, or his female servant, or his ox, or his donkey? :rofl
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

As long as you don't covet Joe.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I see the atheists are having a good time making fun of Christians on Good Friday, you all belong to a mighty fine group of people. Shame on you.
 Moderators, do your job, enforce the rules we have all broken.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2015)

You know MR1, when i wrote that I thought i sure hope mr1 doesn't take offence. In my hippy church, christians and non christians can come together and be thankful that we have such an amazing plant that came from God or Nature, depending on your view.

I guess we will have to quit our fantasy. It was an actual news story.  I want you to know i don't think anyone was making fun of christians here. Just stating their thoughts. We can make fun of athiests too... We are an equal fun maker here.

You are right the rules have been broken.  Shame on us? I don't do shame, thanks. 

I don't want to close this but I think i have to follow the rules.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 3, 2015)

It is quite obvious the comments were not only about the news story , more about the chance to bash Christians, you want to bash me that is fine , do it in a pm , I will deal with you there. Leave the rest alone. I am reminded of the bullies in school, they just don't quit.

The story is told of the Atheist who accosted a preacher. "Do you believe in eternal life?" The preacher has no time to reply. "Well its a load of rubbish!" shouted the Atheist. "I believe in science, evolution, survival of the fittest, and when we die, that's it! No eternal life, no great judgement, and no God!" The Atheist continues his assault against the preacher repetitiously and tirelessly. "Eternal life! Eternal life! Ha! "Its all pie in the sky when you die." When I die that's it, the end, no eternal life, no nothing. He continues, until he reaches his climax, "I will be buried six feet under when I die and that's it! Nothing! Caput! When I die I am utterly convinced that that will be the end of me!" "Well thank God for that" replies the preacher!


----------

